# Can cats physically change over time & due to stress?



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

I would really like to know if it's possible for a cat to change its stripes. 


Backstory: My cat was an indoor/outdoor cat living at my parents house. In August, he went on a trip outside as usual, and ended up being gone for days. Days turned into weeks and now it's been 2 months. I found a cat that I swear is him on Pet Harbor's database. He acts just like my cat and looks so so similar. But not identical. I adopted this cat two days ago. He was found 5 miles away from my parents house, where he was living.

The things they have in common (apart from looking alike), which really made me believe it was him:
-floppy belly
-scar on chin
-white boots (I know a lot of cats have white boots, but one of his paws has the exact same weird "key like shape")
-black along his spine
-a black "mole" on his nose
-hates my boyfriends cat with a passion of 1billion suns

The things that are NOT my cat, but are this new cat:
-one additional "pencil mark" with his whiskers, above one side
-tail is in perfect condition (My cat's tail looked and felt broken, though the vet said it was not)
-stripes are different on body (My cat had very distinct patterns/shapes with his stripes, whereas this cat has kind of generic stripes.)
-all grey paw pads (I am pretty sure my cat had at least one half pink pad)
-area around mouth is a little darker- though I can't be 100% sure about this because all of the pictures I have of my cat are old and have weird contrast due to a not-so-great camera)

Here is an image containing their pictures. It appears that their coloring is off too.










These are the best quality of picture I can manage.

*Please give me your HONEST opinion.* I feel I may have let my emotions get the best of me when it comes to this cat. I feel horrible. I feel horrible because if it's not my cat, I feel like a traitor and that if my cat is still alive he would feel replaced. I feel horrible because if it is not my cat, I am not sure I can keep him. I am not the type of person to treat animals like objects that don't require love and attention and that they can be taken and given back a multitude of times. There was one other person interested in him while he was in foster care, so if I do decide to give him up, I think he could get a home quickly. But that's not known for sure.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

IMO, definitely different cats. Different cheek markings which are distinctive and don't change. not the same pattern under the eyes. Cat on top left is brown _mackeral_ tabby (like tiger stripes), cat on bottom right is a brown _classic _tabby (bull's eye pattern on side). Besides, a broken tail would not fix itself into a perfect tail. 
Nope 2 different cats, tho their faces are somewhat similar shape, also a little more space between the ears on the top left cat.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

My opinion is this is a different cat.

But that shouldn't make any difference going forward from here, should it? He's your cat now. Would you treat him any differently?

Best wishes to you and your cat.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Different cats.

The stripes/coat can darken with age and ambient temperature and become wider, but the pattern is the pattern.

If you adopted the cat, its your cat, and as deserving of love and attention as any other, and your other cat can't feel one way or another about it nor benefit from shunning this cat. Worst case scenario, if you do find your other cat (sadly its statistically improbable), welcome him back in all the same. 

I'd get the new homeslice chipped/collared/tagged though if going outside.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think its the same cat either, but he's lovely all the same. I'm sure he would really love to be a part of your family, even if he isn't your old kitty. Hugs!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ducman69 said:


> The stripes/coat can darken with age and ambient temperature and become wider, but the pattern is the pattern.


Fully agree.

From the pictures and your description, I too don't think it's the same cat. I hope you ultimately find your old cat. In the meantime, if you decide to keep him, I hope you enjoy your new cat.


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm having a really hard time trying to decide whether or not to keep this cat.

On the one hand, he is amazing and kind and loving and very low maintenance. Whenever I've been feeling torn (about this) he'll jump up into my lap and HUG me. I've never had a cat put his arms around me before. He and my boyfriend's cat have stopped hissing at eachother and I think are starting to get along. They'll follow eachother around and meow a lot. 

However, he has attacked my dog once already. If my home were bigger I wouldn't be hesitant to keep him.

He was a part of the Humane Society's SAFE house program (Saving Animals From Euthanasia) so I don't know if I want to surrender him back to them, unless they can guarantee that they won't kill him, which apparently they cannot. I called them to see if they had the contact information of the other party that was also interested, but they did not.

So I guess I will try to find him a forever home, and if that fails then I will just have to figure out how to keep my dog away from him (no yard) OR hope that they eventually get along. 


Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I really think you have found a wonderful cat friend and I do hope you can keep him. You may find some useful tips in this website about "How to stop a cat attacking a dog".

How Stop a Cat Attacking a Dog: Preventing Feline-to-Canine Aggression


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

It is in fact not completely uncommon for a cat to lose their stripes altogether and grow a beard of sorts. Due to lifelong stress they are often stand-offish and not easily amused.


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Does your original cat have a microchip?


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Please don't give him up. Since you are having doubts I would consider that as I sign that you need to keep him and give him a forever home. He loves you that's why he puts his paws around you and hugs you. I have always wanted a cat like yours. My cats never put their paws around me or sleep on my pillow. I would be so honored if I had a cat that put his paws around my neck. He needs you and I believe you need him. Please keep him. I think you will thank your stars that you have been blessed with such a wonderful cat. 

Kathy


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Give it more time for the cat and dog to get long. Three months is not uncommon.

My son's dog used to chase my cats for fun, not intenting to hurt them. Remember the old cartoon where the dog chases the cat from one room into the hall and into another room, the you see the cat chasing the dog from another room into the hall and into a 4th room? that was my house. Now that Scallywag is grown, my cats form a pack and hunt her down. We've found her trapped at the top of the stairs, a 50 lb dog trapped by an itty-bitty 8 lb cat. Or trapped in a room by a 9 lb cat laying right outside the door.
It's two months later and the cat ignore Scally. She is so beneath them.

One suggestion would be to tether the dog to you when you are home. Everywhere you go, the dog goes. You will be the protector and the cat will learn the dog is to be with you.


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to give it more time. I'd love to keep him, so hopefully he'll learn to love my dog.

My dog is actually smaller than the cats though. He weighs 12.5 lbs (a mini poodle) where the new cat is 13.something. Plus my dog is 15-18 years old and required surgery for a ruptured disk last year, so I really need to protect him.

I've been separating ImpostorCat at night, he sleeps in a bed in the bathroom with his litter box & food. Last night I left the door open and he didn't cause any trouble. He and my boyfriend's cat even jumped into our bed with us for a while with no problems. When I woke up, he was in the bathroom sleeping. I've been holding off on giving him a real name because of the hesitation. He's teaching my boyfriend's cat to be more of a cat and less of a slug. Which is good.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Please keep him, he sounds so loving.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Please keep this cat! It sounds like he loves and needs you.


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

This cat reminds me so much of my missing one.

Last night, he cuddled in bed with me.

He hasn't attacked the dog yet.


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering..

we decided to keep him and he truly is wonderful!

He's copying my missing cat right now by sleeping on a huge pile of laundry that is temporarily on the floor.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Aw, I'd be hard pressed to give him up. Good luck he sounds like a love.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm glad everything is working out with your new cat, and I hope that your "old" cat shows up someday soon.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad you made the decision to keep him, I don't think you'll regret it. He's a love!


----------

